# Need nd filters that are good for fireworks and daytime long exposures



## KKCFamilyman (May 16, 2014)

On a canon 5d3 24-70 v2 82mm
Tripod will be used of course. Looking for high quality. Any suggestions from experienced users? Looking for 8-10 stops


----------



## wickidwombat (May 16, 2014)

B+W

I got the older one that was actually schneider ND3.0

but i think B+W make 82mm now

they are not cheap but they are the best


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 17, 2014)

I have a B+W 10-stop in 77mm and an 82mm Schneider (parent of B+W) 10-stop bought before they re-released them in the B+W line. 

They're very good, but it seems the Singh-Ray is the new 'best'. 

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/10-Stop-Neutral-Density-Filter.aspx


----------



## wickidwombat (May 17, 2014)

a question neuro
when you shoot with your ND do you shoot a color checker too to correct the color shift caused by the filter?


----------



## jdramirez (May 17, 2014)

For what it is worth, I'm picking up a b&w 3 stop at 77mm and I have a step down... or maybe it is a step up filter converter do I can fit it in my other lenses as well.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 17, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have a B+W 10-stop in 77mm and an 82mm Schneider (parent of B+W) 10-stop bought before they re-released them in the B+W line.
> 
> They're very good, but it seems the Singh-Ray is the new 'best'.
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/10-Stop-Neutral-Density-Filter.aspx


Thanks that singh-ray while expensive looks promising. I also want to grab the fireworks at disney and hope 10 stops is not too much at night to get a few bursts without blowing out my highlights. Also wanted to try some long exposures to play with the effect of people who are walking by not being in the picture provided they do not stop in the frame.


----------



## danski0224 (May 17, 2014)

This company came up on another forum: http://www.progreyusa.com/index.htm


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 19, 2014)

I have been very happy with my Marumi filters. They seem to do well in the tests.


----------

